# So I'm going to be a little negative about the Welt...



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

No, it's not all bad.  I think it's gotten way more hype than it deserves, though.

It's a total marketing tool, and good for BMW -- because they do some of the best marketing in the business.

I guess the Delivery Experience had its ups and downs. The "ups:"

- Seeing your car on the turntable
- The room with the table screens
- Being able to drive in Germany
- Being shown the car by somebody enthusiastic about cars instead of the typical dealer who, in my experience, barely knows how the cars work
- Personalized key chain

But the "downs:"

-- The "Premium Lounge" isn't so premium. Some bottled water, soft drinks, and dried up bread. It's just a waiting area, really.
-- I didn't do my Product Briefing until 1.5 hours after my scheduled check-in time. Since I don't wear logoed clothing, 1.5 hours of walking around the Welt gets a little old. (Of course, I suspect schedules vary and this could be my individual case...but I would have rather spent that time in Lufthansa's lounge where the Red Bull flows and I could order a meal.)
-- No tire shine? WTH? (Ok, this is really petty I realize that, but still...) 

Overall, it's a great experience and I'd do it again in a heartbeat, but it'd be ideal if they either compacted their scheduling or made the lounge something where people don't want to leave. And they should get a few bottles of Armor All for those tires!


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

In all the years I have waited to do my first ED (whether it would have happened in the old Freimann center OR the new Welt) I never once concerned myself with what they might or might not serve in the way of food or drink. I have a VERY strong suspicion that when it is my time to get to Munich to get my car, I will be WAY too excited to even dwell on munchies.....besides, if you have an early delivery, eat a killer breakfast at your the hotel and as long as your delivery is not delayed too long, then one should be okay....

Also, when I descend the stairs, I will NOT be looking at the tires....:rofl:

Cheers,


----------



## richifever (Mar 8, 2007)

It was the first time I had a coke during my trip! I drank as much as I could before I the price went to 2-3 Euro's for a .5 L


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

FastMarkA said:


> But the "downs:"
> 
> -- No tire shine? WTH? (Ok, this is really petty I realize that, but still...)
> 
> they should get a few bottles of Armor All for those tires!


:thumbdwn: Bring your own if you want to ruin your tires


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

FastMarkA said:


> No, it's not all bad.  I think it's gotten way more hype than it deserves, though.
> 
> It's a total marketing tool, and good for BMW -- because they do some of the best marketing in the business.
> 
> ...


BMW spent a lot of money in the delivery center. It looks like a giant dealer showroom for BMWs, which is fine. The place is relaxing to spend (free) from a day's drive.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

As MWagner suggested, there are a lot of "killer" breakfast buffets in Munich's hotels indeed. However...
The Lufthansa lounge @ Munich airport is heaven if you like free bier (that you can draft yourself) and damn good cold cuts, fruit, bread and cheese. True, BMW should be providing something comparable since we're all getting expensive cars from them. They're making plenty of money off the car + financing/leasing. 

What does a logo'ed shirt have to do with enjoying your time at the Welt though?


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

richifever said:


> It was the first time I had a coke during my trip! I drank as much as I could before I the price went to 2-3 Euro's for a .5 L


And with ice, at that! :drink: Last time I saw ice before getting back to the States.
No complaints on the lack of Armour All...I hate that stuff.


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought the premium lounge was pretty premium. Snacks were tasty, furniture and environment was nice. My big gripe was all of the groups that they kept walking through there making noise.

The only memorable part about the Welt, for me, was seeing and driving off in the car.


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

FastMarkA said:


> The "ups:"
> 
> - Seeing your car on the turntable
> - The room with the table screens
> ...


I dont hear your complaint. What do you want, a shoulder massage while you wait? Honestly, the Welt is not the reason for the Eurpoean Delivery. The cost savings and being able to drive your car in Europe (and save on a vacation) are my reasons. The Welt is just a nice bonus and better than your local dealer (just wait). Enjoy your time in Europe if you can and forget about a few hours at the Welt. That is not the reason for ED, or at least it should not be.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I was a little underwhelmed as well - mostly due to the high expectations set by reading the forums in advance. If I hadn't pre-read, I would have been more impressed.

I'm not sure what they could do better though that wouldn't raise the cost dramatically. For the experience, and what you pay, I couldn't ask for more.

My suggestion for optional extras - limo service, BMW themed hotel, spa overlooking the delivery area.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

Maybe they should offer a nap room for customer who would like to steal some few sleeps after a long flight. lol

Seriously, I think it will be one the highlights but not even in the top five. I will just enjoy and savor the moment. I will just be thankful that I can experience this kind of luxury even for a short 1.5 hours (+2 hrs actual delivery).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I haven't been yet, but it looks a lot nicer than the Freimann center, which it doesn't appear that you had the pleasure of visiting in the past...and even that, was fine with me


----------



## crvlvr (Sep 11, 2007)

Since this is the complaint section.. Ok, i am going to dig deep.. it's going to be hard..

1. German style keyboard on FREE internet terminals are a pain to use. Mainly beacuse the "@" button is hard to figure out. May be we should send them a US style keyboard for bimmerfest members (I assume most of the members here are from the US)

2. The merchandize in the store is grossly over priced (atleast compared to US prices). A bummer when you try to spend your FREE Euros 

PS: The wait time is not an issue if you show up 30 mins late like I did  (Hey check in was at 7:30am ok) I barely had time to check my email between sessions.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

emdreiSMG said:


> As MWagner suggested, there are a lot of "killer" breakfast buffets in Munich's hotels indeed. However...
> The Lufthansa lounge @ Munich airport is heaven if you like free bier (that you can draft yourself) and damn good cold cuts, fruit, bread and cheese. True, BMW should be providing something comparable since we're all getting expensive cars from them. They're making plenty of money off the car + financing/leasing.
> 
> What does a logo'ed shirt have to do with enjoying your time at the Welt though?


I can see why Lufthansa might be offering free bier. They're not turning over the keys to a plane and saying 'keep it under 100 mph'. Now to expect bier from BMW......? I guess a better lunch might be good. :rofl:

dj


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

lilskel said:


> I haven't been yet, but it looks a lot nicer than the Freimann center, which it doesn't appear that you had the pleasure of visiting in the past...and even that, was fine with me


+1 :thumbup:

As long as the Staff is pleasant and knowledgeable ( as Berhard was on our ED), the surroundings are clearly secondary.

Cheers


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

*" No tire shine? WTH? (Ok, this is really petty I realize that, but still..."*
Dumbkopf Amerikaner. Probably slapped a set of pink triple edged wiper blades on there as fast as you could, ja?


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

lilskel said:


> I haven't been yet, but it looks a lot nicer than the Freimann center, which it doesn't appear that you had the pleasure of visiting in the past...and even that, was fine with me


+1:thumbup:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

FastMarkA said:


> No, it's not all bad.  I think it's gotten way more hype than it deserves, though.
> 
> It's a total marketing tool, and good for BMW -- because they do some of the best marketing in the business.
> 
> ...


Tire shine? What the heck is that? Do people really shine their tires?


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

crvlvr said:


> Since this is the complaint section.. Ok, i am going to dig deep.. it's going to be hard..
> 
> 1. German style keyboard on FREE internet terminals are a pain to use. Mainly beacuse the "@" button is hard to figure out. May be we should send them a US style keyboard for bimmerfest members (I assume most of the members here are from the US)
> 
> ...


Regarding #1 : Of all the great tips on this forum, why has nobody ever provided a guide to European keyboards? It can drive you nuts until you fgure out what's happening. If somebody can lend out European Nav disks, they should be able to post a simple guide to European keyboards.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL compare it to Freimann and then come back and complain. 

LMAO, there's always one in every bunch that's why this is the internet.

They're providing you free snacks already. What more would you like? We're not taking delivery of their RRs.

Besides they're not exactly making much selling to the US currently.

I'd suggest that you just stay home, visit your local Lufthansa club and take US delivery from now on.


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

ProRail said:


> Regarding #1 : Of all the great tips on this forum, why has nobody ever provided a guide to European keyboards? It can drive you nuts until you fgure out what's happening. If somebody can lend out European Nav disks, they should be able to post a simple guide to European keyboards.


Great idea, recommend you go for it!

I loved the Welt. My wife and I actually arrived early and spent a couple of hours eating at the Restaurant International terrace and checking out the exhibits. It was much better than the typical car pickup at a dealer. I can agree that they should have a "quick turn" for those in a hurry that want to get in and get out.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

*German Keyboard Layout*

Here you go. Feel free to study up prior to your next Welt visit!

http://carbon.cudenver.edu/~tphillip/GermanKeyboardLayout.html


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

ProRail said:


> Tire shine? What the heck is that? Do people really shine their tires?


Yes (maybe). See this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11781


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Calif65GM said:


> Besides they're not exactly making much selling to the US currently.


BS! They're not dummies. The devalued dollar is well accounted for in BMW's profit margins. You're incredibly naive to think otherwise. PLENTY of money is being made.


----------



## ucdbiendog (Nov 19, 2007)

I just recently got back from my ED, and I thought the welt was fantastic, with the knowledge that it IS a giant showroom for bmw. As far as the premium lounge goes, my friends and I spent a decent amount of time there the day prior to delivery waiting for our tour and just getting over jet lag. It was very relaxing, the munchies were more than adequate if not tasty, and the free beverages were a plus. I thought the driving simulator was hokey as all hell (limited speed?!?!?!), although I guess the point is to demonstrate the safety features of the car and not to race... The three of us thoroughly enjoyed our time there seeing all the cars and exhibits, very cool experience and will definitely do again next time I get a car.


----------



## Spicey (Sep 9, 2007)

emdreiSMG said:


> BS! They're not dummies. The devalued dollar is well accounted for in BMW's profit margins. You're incredibly naive to think otherwise. PLENTY of money is being made.


If their hedges are working correctly I hope whoever set them up gets a good evaluation, but the effect of the hedges will only last so long.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

My husband and I picked up our car at the Welt last Thursdazy (we have been in Germany a week now!!). We thought the lounge was fine - a great place to unwind & have a bite to eat before and after the factory tour (very interesting and worth the time) and wandering around to see everything. My husband is very into cars anyway, so it was especially fun for him. I agree that the Welt store is overpriced. I got a nice dust-free cloth as a souvenir.  The 15***8364; food allowance was sufficient for a couple of sandwiches from the deli and a bier and coke. Our hotel had an off-the-charts buffet breakfast, so we weren´t exactlzy hungry. We got to the Welt at 9 am, toured the factory at 11:30 and drove away about 4 pm (rush hour - now *that* was fun!). Sacha was our CA and really took his time to explain everything about the car. I took Texasbimmer´s tip to have Sacha imput our hotel and our dropoff point into the Nav. That made sure that I got a good demo on how to work the Nav and also get back to the hotel. I can't say that I noticed the tires as I walked down the stairs to my car. I was too blinded by the light shining on it. 

Re. the German keyboard: It does take some getting used to, but if you Google "German keyboard" you can get a graphic of what one looks like and an explanation/key to the various special keys that we are not used to.

Re. internet charges: my current hotel in Freudenstadt has a PC available for free or if one wants to use one's wireless, it is 2.50***8364;/hour. I'm cheap - I'm on the free one with the funky keyboard - but it is part of the experience! Tschüß!!


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

emdreiSMG said:


> What does a logo'ed shirt have to do with enjoying your time at the Welt though?


Since there are 2-3 stores at the Welt selling BMW stuff...that's one of the ways to waste time.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought the whole Welt experience was fantastic. We arrived at 745 AM, and left somewhere between 330 and 4 PM. A full day. We took the factory tour, checked out the stores, wandered around looking at the cars, had lunch, etc etc. The building is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

emdreiSMG said:


> BS! They're not dummies. The devalued dollar is well accounted for in BMW's profit margins. You're incredibly naive to think otherwise. PLENTY of money is being made.


2007 BMW lost about 700 - 800 mill. Euro in USA.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I just returned Tuesday from ED. The delivery was a nice experience, and the building was fantastic. I did not miss "tire shine". I did buy a BMW Motorsport golf umbrella for 30e at the Welt store. It was very useful for the occasional showers. I paid $40 for another one here. My only regret was that they were so accommodating and moved us through so quick. If I didn't have my wife and child with me I could have looked around all day. 
Some of you folks seem to need an attitude adjustment. Can't you enjoy the euro puter keyboards for the experience of European differences? If you do a true ED and spend at least a week in Europe, Its your first chance to get used to using computers there. If you are like most people, you will want to check your Email once a day at an Internet cafe, or your hotel.


----------



## Jansta (Jun 4, 2008)

claud 3 said:


> Some of you folks seem to need an attitude adjustment. Can't you enjoy the euro puter keyboards for the experience of European differences? If you do a true ED and spend at least a week in Europe, Its your first chance to get used to using computers there. If you are like most people, you will want to check your Email once a day at an Internet cafe, or your hotel.


Forgive me for my bitterness for a moment. . . 
Isn't it what being "American" is all about? Expect the whole world to mold themselves to better serve us? It's always a damn if you do and damn if you don't situation. . . god forbid the tire shine. . . Be glad they put a damn cup holder just for Americans, who have to do other things at the wheel besides "driving"! Next we'll complain about not coming with spinners, with the M body kit, clear lenses, 20" wheels, black lines etc etc etc! Get a grip!
Get some culture, travel and be glad you were able to do that! But learn from it!
If everywhere we went was just like being in the US, this world would be a BORING place with no history!
Welcome the differences, welcome the good, welcome the bad (things that weren't americanized enough for you), write it off as a valuable experience! Move on! Life is good!

Now go back to installing your shark fin mod on that babe! :tsk:


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope the keyboard comments are a little tongue-in-cheek. When was the last time you saw any tourist attraction, hotel, etc, stock different keyboards to accommodate Germans, French, etc??

I thought the Welt was a load of fun. I actually went a few days before my delivery for an hour or two so I could explore the downstairs, since our delivery day was so busy, and I'm glad I did! Also, I find it kind of ridiculous that people would complain about free snacks and drinks anywhere. Those bottles of juice and soda were selling for nearly 3 euros each downstairs, and they had ice and butter pretzels! I really enjoyed the lounge, and enjoyed talking to Bimmerfesters and other people getting their delivery. I guess it's what you make of it.


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

The Euro keyboard will be a good proof that you are sending those emails from Europe. They will just have to decipher it on the other side. I can't wait to experience mine and no matter what, I will enjoy it for sure.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Gig103 said:


> I hope the keyboard comments are a little tongue-in-cheek. When was the last time you saw any tourist attraction, hotel, etc, stock different keyboards to accommodate Germans, French, etc??
> 
> I thought the Welt was a load of fun. I actually went a few days before my delivery for an hour or two so I could explore the downstairs, since our delivery day was so busy, and I'm glad I did! Also, I find it kind of ridiculous that people would complain about free snacks and drinks anywhere. Those bottles of juice and soda were selling for nearly 3 euros each downstairs, and they had ice and butter pretzels! I really enjoyed the lounge, and enjoyed talking to Bimmerfesters and other people getting their delivery. I guess it's what you make of it.


Oooh, yeah, I almost forgot the butter pretzels. And the chocolate mousse at lunch was quite tasty. They even packed us a whole bagload of pretzels for our "getaway" drive.

The Welt, for deliveries, makes the Freimann center look like a porta-potty.

-MrB


----------



## _BillH (Nov 19, 2007)

It's interesting to note the differences in viewpoints and expectations. Our delivery, scheduled for 8:30 was delayed until 3:30 due to a mix up behind the scenes. We consequently spent the entire day wandering the Welt. I'd like to compare it to a comparable experience taking delivery of our Honda Odyssey when it was delivered 8 years ago. Let's see...I remember being impressed by the quantity of fluorescent light flooding the dealers showroom floor even if it tended to wash out the details of their product. I thought the piped in sound of summer locusts buzzing was a nice touch in mid february here in the arctic upper midwest. Then I realized that it was the same fluorescent fixtures and their low bid ballasts. The snacks were nice though. I remembered to bring some change so I could take advantage of their offerings. I have a known weakness for months old snickers bars from seldom used vending machines. When the moment arrived and it was time to view our brand new baby, we were ceremoniously led into the service bay and given time for our eyes to adjust to the 80% reduction in foot candles. (Andy Rooney Rant: Did you ever wonder why car dealerships blind you in the showroom but can't seem to provide adequate illumination where they actually need it in the service bay?) Having been handed the keys, we drove away discussing how nice it was of them to salt the entire lot so copiously that the road it exited onto was clear for about two blocks.
In retrospect...I guess the Welt is just marginally nicer. Sure wish they'd install some vending machines though!


----------



## _BillH (Nov 19, 2007)

On a less satirical note I do wish they'd install an open wireless network in the customer lounge.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

bikenski said:


> Here you go. Feel free to study up prior to your next Welt visit!
> 
> http://carbon.cudenver.edu/~tphillip/GermanKeyboardLayout.html


Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

My delivery was pretty quick, I had to have them valet my car and then hung out at the Welt afterwards to enjoy everything. The sandwich I had in the lounge was delicious and a combination I would have never thought to make but will be looking out for in the future. And they had fruit! This was a big deal for me. I was almost a week into my trip and hadn't had a lot meals that were not meat, starch and/or cheese.


----------



## drewser (Mar 7, 2007)

jjgoodtimes said:


> The sandwich I had in the lounge was delicious and a combination I would have never thought to make but will be looking out for in the future.


What was it? It's just about time to start thinking about lunch where I am.


----------

